

Show HN: Penny – Sell via Instagram; has an API to automate shipping/verticals - johnboiles
https://www.paywithpenny.com

======
johnboiles
I just launched my first company, Penny. Penny provides a simple way to open
an online shop on Instagram. Sellers post a photo of the item along with the
price and the hashtag '#paywithpenny'. Buyers can then purchase the item by
posting '#sold' in the comments.

It also has an API
([http://www.paywithpenny.com/api](http://www.paywithpenny.com/api)) so you
could pontentially automate shipping (if you have some sort of drop-shipping
setup) or even manufacturing for on-demand items such as art prints.

To celebrate the launch, we launched a bunch of koozies into (near) space and
are selling them via @beentospace on Instagram. Proceeds will go to charity.

------
analogj
This sounds pretty amazing, though I would love to see the actual user flow
after the #sold comment. Couldn't find an about page or a blog post though..

------
chizzy
So ridiculous and cool

------
fbratton
So awesome!

------
_____byron
Awesome!

